# Human shampoo is not good..



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Why is human shampoo a bad choice? I also use human shampoo and it works great for me...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It probably depends on the shampoo... but I know plenty of people who think that those shampoos that most people use are terrible for people's hair. 

To give a proper answer though:

I do like Fresh N' Clean shampoos and Perfect Coat (medicated coal tar shampoo).... coming from the regular petstore. Generally use Cowboy Magic though. 

As far as any people products, the only one I will use on my dogs (and my horse) - is the conditioner that comes with Loreal hair color kits. We use that all the time on horse tails and manes before shows... and I will add that when I rinse the guys out with vinegar (it's good for the skin and prevents yeast and fungal issues if your guys swim a lot).


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Don't some people swear by Pantene ProV shampoo? I haven't tried it. I use #1 All Systems on her. I do use the ProV conditioner mixed with water in a spray bottle every time I brush. It works great.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If you are bathing 3 or 4 times a year, people shampoo is fine....if you are bathing every couple of weeks...dog shampoo is best....every now and again (when not working on a show coat) ive been known to use liquid dawn dish soap...cleans well and smells nice too.


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 3, 2013)

They say most human shampoo have not suitable ph level which is not recommended for dog hair. We use i heart pet head shampoos, see here: Dog Shampoos and Dog Conditioners, Buddy Wash at Pet Street Mall

We use the yummy orange and the pups loves it and is good for shinier coat.


----------



## Ekhopogi (Aug 5, 2013)

My dog is 12 weeks old and my vet told me i should bathe him once a week and i dont like his shampoo, he's really smell an adult dog....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

We don't bathe Buddy that often, so I use Dawn detergent on him. They say it is also good for fleas.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ekhopogi said:


> My dog is 12 weeks old and my vet told me i should bathe him once a week and i dont like his shampoo, he's really smell an adult dog....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Once a week seems like a lot for any dog much less a puppy (not talking about show dogs though) unless he's regularly getting filthy. If you have a simple pet store puppy shampoo, probably best is oatmeal based, you could wash him once a month. Especially if you are brushing him a lot--daily or every other day.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

We use mane and tail shampoo. It smells good, is safe for horses, dogs and people too. We also use natures miracle oatmeal shampoo if we have to bathe them more than every couple of weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I like Tropiclean shampoos. If you want to get really fancy Iv San Bernard products are the best, but really pricey. I like Glo Coat spray as a finishing/detangling spray. I look for oatmeal based and/or nut oil shampoos (like coconut oil). I would definitely advise against using Dawn dish soap. I hear many people recommending it, especially since it supposedly kills fleas, and it makes me cringe. As a professional groomer, I can tell you ANY shampoo will kill fleas to some extent, but as soon as the dog is rinsed and dried there will be more fleas. Treatment of the dog with a flea control product (Capstar, frontline, comfortis, etc) and treatment of your house are what is going to get rid of fleas. Dawn severely dries out the skin and can cause itching and flakiness. I also like the horse shampoo, Cowboy Magic for both horses and dogs, and Show Sheen for detangling and shine (it will make the coat very slick-don't use in saddle area on horses!)


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I use Burts Bees Oatmeal shampoo/conditioner because i just generally trust the Burts Bees company + i heard that oatmeal shampoo is good for a dog's coat


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I bath my boys withTRESemmé shampoo they look good and smell great. Consider this question. If your skin doesn't feel any irritation from washing your dog with his shampoo why would you think that he will feel discomfort from yours?


----------

